# Cacti



## Hover Fly (17 Mar 2020)

Anyone keep them? I used to have a few Opuntia, Ferocactus, Mammillaria, but not for years, and my old supplier has closed down. Anyone know a good internet supplier?


----------



## Phaeton (17 Mar 2020)

No never had them, I keep thinking of getting a tray with a few in on my desk at work, but as I'm rarely there now it seems pointless


----------



## CanucksTraveller (17 Mar 2020)

Yes we have a lot of cacti and succulents around the house. It started with my wife buying just the one succulent as a curiosity, that split into several and even discarded leaves started growing roots to become new plants. It just built from there. 
We now have Echevaria, Aeonium, Seedum, Haworthia, Sempervivum, Euphorbia, Aloe, and then on the spiny side I have a couple of good Ferocacti, Mammillaria, and some others I can't remember the names of. 

All of our cacti were bought in garden centres or florists, some of the succulents too. Florists can have some good cacti (rather than the tiny novelty ones that are most common), they get them from specialist growers in the Netherlands. 
Other succulents that we have were grown from baby leaves that dropped off a mother plant (including one tree Aeonium at Kew Gardens). Many enthusiasts are happy to trade leaves or cuttings.

There are however plenty of online sellers by the looks of it... maybe try this one? 
http://cactusland.co.uk/main.php


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Mar 2020)

A school friend had a few small ones on his windowsill... the window was open, the wind blew against the net curtain and the curtain pushed one of the cacti off the sill. My lightning fast reflexes resulted in one great catch. I'd have been happier had the cacti not been inverted... I wish I'd let the sodding thing hit the floor. Not had much time for them since.


----------



## tom73 (17 Mar 2020)

My dad as a kid had few he got quite good with them. I've had a few over the years too they are on the whole quite happy and don't need much. As a kid I kept carnivorous plants much more interesting


----------



## stephec (17 Mar 2020)

I've got a few on a bright windowsill, but then I like plants in general, I've got approximately fifteen orchids around the house, and about a year ago I started dabbling with bonsai, two of which are tender and are currently on display inside whilst waiting for milder weather.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (17 Mar 2020)

A few pics of mine if you're interested....


----------



## Cycleops (17 Mar 2020)

Come down here, I'll give you a load to take back. Fares are cheap right now too 😊.
Hardly any Coronavirus as well.


----------



## stephec (17 Mar 2020)

Forgot to say on my earlier post, I've also got a Venus Flytrap that I rescued from the dead plant section in B+Q for 10p, it's doing very well now as it's just starting to come out of hibernation.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2020)

I have been trying to kill one for 5 years now (by neglect) but that doesn't seem to be effective! 

There was a small cactus in a pot on the kitchen window ledge when I moved into this house. About once a year I remember to water it. It just carries on, waiting until the next time... It has flowered a couple of times. Amazing plants.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Mar 2020)

I think if anything they're easier to look after for the careless keeper, and especially if you don't keep many. Over watering is a problem, having them together with succulents (which need more water than cacti but far less than houseplants) looks great but it can easily tempt you to water the cacti too often. I've lost a couple to rot before I learned to err on the really mean side. 

And unfortunately the more you bring in, the higher the chances of introducing pests like mealybugs. I've had one infestation this year so that needed careful treatment and any new additions now get close scrutiny for some time.


----------



## Hover Fly (28 Apr 2020)

The local “cheap shop” was selling decent sized ones off cheap £1 each, so I bought several. Now for a few interesting hours identifying them.


----------

